# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next > Rules Q&A Using Dream on a creature already under the effects of a Dream spell

## Nalistri

Hi folks so I am at the point of an adventure where our party has finally met an important npc, however due to the magical strain they have been under for years they have fallen into a coma. The big bad of the campaign is a powerful spellcaster the npc is safe from the big bad because they wont be able to get close to them but my worry is the big bad will try to Dream/nightmare them to death. 
What do you think will happen will there be a clash or would the newer spell simply overight the first spell that was cast?
I still intend to cast the spell regardless as the big bad has shown the capacity to try something like this.

----------


## stoutstien

No idea but a mind shielding ring should work. LTH might as well.

----------


## JackPhoenix

"The effects of the same spell cast multiple times dont combine, however. Instead, the most potent effectsuch as the highest bonusfrom those castings applies while their durations overlap."

So only the most potent (whatever that means in this case) _Dream_ will take effect.

----------


## Brookshw

Sounds like you're going to play Inception.

----------


## Segev

> "The effects of the same spell cast multiple times dont combine, however. Instead, the most potent effectsuch as the highest bonusfrom those castings applies while their durations overlap."
> 
> So only the most potent (whatever that means in this case) _Dream_ will take effect.


Despite this RAW, I would rule that the only part that "overlaps" is if multiple _nightmare_ effects are cast: the subject only takes the most damage rolled.

Otherwise, it makes more sense for the multiple _dream_s to coincide: you have multiple messengers and multiple people trying to shape the dreamscape. The latter is "won" by either a contested roll of some sort (probably casting stat v. casting stat), or by comparing class levels or spell slot levels.

----------


## Particle_Man

If messengers are aware of each other that could be an interesting "conference call"/"zoom meeting".

----------


## stoutstien

> If messengers are aware of each other that could be an interesting "conference call"/"zoom meeting".


Which has some interesting interaction with the races that can't be directly targeted with dream but can still initiate it.

----------

